# Uber Union anyone?



## C Chase (Jul 11, 2014)

If anyone would like to join the movement, send a name and you phone number to (415) 937-7734 to be added to the groupme group. We are expected to go anywhere a customer asks (even if it's over 100 miles out of town only to have the charge disputed), and offer snacks, cold beverages, stop on steeets where it's illegal to, and dress in a suit, but Uber does not provide these, expecting us to spend our own money. With the recent pay cut, as well as the minimum ride charge lowered, perhaps we should fight back, so to speak. Uber makes over $20 million a week. It's time they started to see where their money is coming from.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

It sounds like you're talking about Uber Black specifically (suits) in your post. True? Perhaps a more detailed description of your aims is in order.


----------



## C Chase (Jul 11, 2014)

I am an uber x driver, from San Francisco.
I am basically tied to Uber for the next 4 years because of my car that I financed through Uber. They take the payments out automatically every week.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

This can be a trick which can lead to all the drivers who call and leave a name number to become deactivated. Beware fellow drivers, remember who runs this forum.....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

C Chase said:


> If anyone would like to join the movement, send a name and you phone number to (415) 937-7734 to be added to the groupme group. We are expected to go anywhere a customer asks (even if it's over 100 miles out of town only to have the charge disputed), and offer snacks, cold beverages, stop on steeets where it's illegal to, and dress in a suit, but Uber does not provide these, expecting us to spend our own money. With the recent pay cut, as well as the minimum ride charge lowered, perhaps we should fight back, so to speak. Uber makes over $20 million a week. It's time they started to see where their money is coming from.


Hey @C Chase , welcome to the forum! 
Have you looked into CADA?


----------



## C Chase (Jul 11, 2014)

Seriously dude? Just make a number with Google voice, it's just to be added to the groupme group. I don't even need a real name, a nickname or whatever works too. It's the best way to get as many people connected as possible, without the need to post to a forum, etc. It's like mass texting but to everyone in the group at once.


----------



## C Chase (Jul 11, 2014)

Cada? Is that like a union?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

C Chase said:


> If anyone would like to join the movement, send a name and you phone number to (415) 937-7734 to be added to the groupme group. We are expected to go anywhere a customer asks (even if it's over 100 miles out of town only to have the charge disputed), and offer snacks, cold beverages, stop on steeets where it's illegal to, and dress in a suit, but Uber does not provide these, expecting us to spend our own money. With the recent pay cut, as well as the minimum ride charge lowered, perhaps we should fight back, so to speak. Uber makes over $20 million a week. It's time they started to see where their money is coming from.


What movement exactly is this? You'll have to forgive me for being skeptical, but you're a relatively new member with a total of 2 posts to this site. You also seem to be under some false impressions if you think as uberx we're expected to wear a suit. Offering snacks and water is something a driver may decide to do, but it's not something many uberx drivers do. It's not that I don't agree that getting drivers organized and fighting back would be a good thing, but I can't imagine you're going to get a lot of members here that are going to be so quick to just provide you their names and phone numbers. I'm sure other members will chime in soon with questions and suggestions. I wish you the best of luck, and will keep an eye on how this develops before I decide to share my information.


----------



## C Chase (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh, and that number is not the phone number I use for Uber


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yes it's California App-based Drivers Association. They are at the forefront of organizing drivers, with help from the Teamsters.
This is their FB page
https://m.facebook.com/groups/70426...otif_t=group_activity&actorid=100000956865800


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

I just tried calling from another persons phone and someone tried calling me back from a 415 number. Someone with the name A. Hernendez, sound familiar?


----------



## C Chase (Jul 11, 2014)

Nevermind, I just found out how to make a URL for people to join. No need to text me anything. 
You're invited to my new group "Uber Union San Francisco" on GroupMe. https://groupme.com/join_group/10266659/cVFVG1 
I understand skepticism, and I don't post on forums much, since it's a huge hassle logging in, especially from my smartphone. Then if one browser isn't working, I have to do it all over again. 
No apologies necessary, btw. Scams are everywhere. Oh, and it looks like this forum is run by Uber, since they just tried to block me. 
The number is a Google voice number, and is linked to my phone, as well as my landline. I don't care who any of you are, tbh, I just thought that us drivers would be stronger in numbers than alone. 
Oh, and every time I go to the office on Vermont st, that is what I am told that is strongly recommended.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

That's what Drivers really need.
Every driver starting their own little group, instead of joining groups that are already doing the organizing.
Good luck to you @C Chase !
Uber thanks you!


----------



## C Chase (Jul 11, 2014)

Ha ha ha quite funny. Probably doing more than you, or most on this damn forum.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yes Miss (I assume) you are!
Your leadership qualities are superlative!


----------



## Dave W (Sep 22, 2014)

Curious - why only a union in San Fran - why not nationwide ? Everything you buy that you give to customers (water, candy etc) and even clothing - you can write off on your taxes. Its a business expense. You are a business owner. Car washes are deductible. Cleaning your suits is deductible. The clothing you buy to wear to perform the job is deductible. Your personal cell phone expense is deductible. Business owners get the best tax deductions in the country. As an independent contractor, we are self employed business owners. Yes we have to pay our own taxes but by deducting all mileage we drive for business and everything we buy that we use in the business, the likelihood is that you will end up getting a refund at the end of the year. Yes you spend the money up front - but you get it back when you file your taxes. Look at it as an investment in your business.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

C Chase said:


> Ha ha ha quite funny. Probably doing more than you, or most on this damn forum.


@C Chase in case you ever sign in on forum again, here is a little sampling of what I personally have tried to do:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/please-take-some-action.2733/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment-ride-sharing-news-thread.1918/

I personally would welcome back your participation on this forum.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes Miss (I assume) you are!
> Your leadership qualities are superlative!


I 
I now understand how Uber gets so many drivers. Did you know Austin Geidt is the head of Uber global expansions team. She went to Berkeley and study creative writing. Crazy background for this job, but she is very successful.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sigh... Why can't folks _read_ the freaking forums before they post anything 'meaningful'?!? To suggest the slightest _hint_ that chi1cabby is a 'leech' or not a major contributor boggles my tiny mind...


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

As a forum we should stop getting suckered into fantasy posters. These people come and it's obvious they will go just as fast. We can stop indulging them with our attention and watch their post fall pages back a lot quicker. 

Everyone wants to lead The drivers to the promise land, but nobody has goals or a plan. They just have egos and technology gimmicks. I don't think there is a bigger community of drivers on the net than here. And what I like is that there is no head hancho.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I know; it's like an ad for 'Instant Saviour' just add hot water and stir.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

C Chase said:


> I am an uber x driver, from San Francisco.
> I am basically tied to Uber for the next 4 years because of my car that I financed through Uber. They take the payments out automatically every week.


What days do you drive in SF?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

The Geek said:


> I know; it's like an ad for 'Instant Saviour' just add hot water and stir.


There isn't enough lumber in the Forrest to build all the crosses these people claim to bare.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> As a forum we should stop getting suckered into fantasy posters. These people come and it's obvious they will go just as fast. We can stop indulging them with our attention and watch their post fall pages back a lot quicker.
> 
> Everyone wants to lead The drivers to the promise land, but nobody has goals or a plan. They just have egos and technology gimmicks. I don't think there is a bigger community of drivers on the net than here. And what I like is that there is no head hancho.


Well....the first question is it even possible for an IC to unionize? Until you have the answer to that question all else is not relevant.


----------



## Dr Gelakeiwicz (Jul 22, 2014)

Dave W said:


> Curious - why only a union in San Fran - why not nationwide ? Everything you buy that you give to customers (water, candy etc) and even clothing - you can write off on your taxes. Its a business expense. You are a business owner. Car washes are deductible. Cleaning your suits is deductible. The clothing you buy to wear to perform the job is deductible. Your personal cell phone expense is deductible. Business owners get the best tax deductions in the country. As an independent contractor, we are self employed business owners. Yes we have to pay our own taxes but by deducting all mileage we drive for business and everything we buy that we use in the business, the likelihood is that you will end up getting a refund at the end of the year. Yes you spend the money up front - but you get it back when you file your taxes. Look at it as an investment in your business.


There's one smart businessman! Have a lot of expenses so you can claim them and get it back as a refund. Nevermind the thing called profit - nah, why would a business want that lol. And as a business owner, I take it you went to city hall or the county to get your BUSINESS LICENSE. And you are aware that by deducting your expenses, particularly mileage (auto expense), you are flagging your return for audit by the revenue commissioner in your area to check your car tax status. You know, the place on your registration where you checked the box saying "personal use". And when you pay Personal Property Tax, it is at the personal rate not the business rate - or in Uber terms 5x. Yep it'll be a happy day for you as a business owner, after you file that return, and find out how much more you owe. Look at it as an "investment in your business, er... an investment in Uber"


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Dr Gelakeiwicz said:


> There's one smart businessman! Have a lot of expenses so you can claim them and get it back as a refund. Nevermind the thing called profit - nah, why would a business want that lol.


well Uber certainly doesn't.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

C Chase said:


> Ha ha ha quite funny. Probably doing more than you, or most on this damn forum.


Geez/ That's a real messed up attitude. I usually don't ditz people on this forum and am always trying to be positive. However, I think your people skills aren't the most refined in the world. Good way to go to get people to get behind anything you try to do. Chi Cabby is one of the most respected and informative members of this forum! I may be late to the posting, but had to say something!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

C Chase said:


> I am an uber x driver, from San Francisco.
> I am basically tied to Uber for the next 4 years because of my car that I financed through Uber. They take the payments out automatically every week.


I'm so sorry you're into the lease deal. I bought a car just for Uber, but I got an older vehicle in good shape, just in case I needed to walk. I never dreamed the outfit could be so screwed up. I need to run!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

C Chase said:


> Ha ha ha quite funny. Probably doing more than you, or most on this damn forum.


Read before posting. @chi1cabby is da man. He either spends a huge part of his life trying to make things better for Uber drivers, or he's actually 4 people.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

well that escalated quickly


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Well....the first question is it even possible for an IC to unionize? Until you have the answer to that question all else is not relevant.


No IC's can't unionize, but they can belong to individual lobbying groups or small business groups. Most groups you pay to get into, and then they lobby on the behalf of their members. I've been in the vaping (e-cigarette) scene for a while, and there are groups like CASAA for individuals and SFATA for small businesses that lobby the FDA, states and federal government. CASAA is free to join, SFATA asks that you pay a membership fee.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

can always form some kind of alliance


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> can always form some kind of alliance


Which is still not a union. Look...want a union? Get the rules or laws changed to make it ok to start one. Start a petition. I will even sign it. But until then there are far more effective ways to get what ya want.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Which is still not a union. Look...want a union? Get the rules or laws changed to make it ok to start one. Start a petition. I will even sign it. But until then there are far more effective ways to get what ya want.


If we could just have some unity of drivers. A mailing list of drivers could be gold. If we could get about 75% of us IC's to take off the same Saturday night it would change the game completely.

I'm gonna email Uber to get a list of all the drivers, along with their email addresses. I should have it shortly.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> If we could just have some unity of drivers. A mailing list of drivers could be gold. If we could get about 75% of us IC's to take off the same Saturday night it would change the game completely.
> 
> I'm gonna email Uber to get a list of all the drivers, along with their email addresses. I should have it shortly.


LOL!!!
I've said it before. These guys couldn't organize a bake sale.

Consistently trying to shut down the service pretty much doesn't work. First thing is it doesn't hurt Über. If 75 % of uber drivers stopped work every Friday night between midnight and two am do ya think that would hurt Uber? If so how? You think financially? Ok...show me how? Let's see those numbers. Second thing is people will always look out for their own self interest first. And rightfully so. How many here are ready to pay other peoples bills so we can take a swipe at uber that won't change anything anyway? Uber and lyft have no trouble at all getting replacement drivers. Plenty of fish in that ocean.

Personal belief? Wrong tactic and wrong target. Most here can't even agree on what they want. How are they going to put together a workable solution?

Tell you what...let's start with you.....what is it that you want?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actually, I doubt anyone would believe a few hours could hurt Uber financially. That includes me. Not sure why you would even suggest that. I was looking at it more from the aspect of a transportation company that could no longer be guaranteed they would have the drivers to provide the transportation. I believe you're probably right too. There will probably never be anything done by the drivers coming together to make it happen. There will always be the ones out for those few dollars, everyone else be damned. That was just wishful thinking on my part.

If the ones so anxious to rush out and try to make a few bucks, (6) hours per week realized it may just be better to actually get reasonable fares (as well as REASONABLE surge, maybe) I believe it would be better for everyone.

I believe there will be changes, probably big changes, but it won't be because of the drivers (solely), or Uber suddenly deciding to be an upstanding company. The point is - IF, only IF, there was something big enough to be noticed by the majority of riders, it would get national attention. That in turn, would get Uber's attention. I can guarantee you that. What would they do? Maybe nothing. Maybe release a statement saying, "Our thoughts and prayers are with the drivers, Uber On!" They noticed the small ones, do you not think that they would notice a big one?

Just saying nothing can ever be done sure as hell won't get anything done. Plant negativity and you'll grow negativity.

What do I want? I believe the same things about every driver in here has commented on at one time or another. Mainly - decent fares, a real rating system, a tipping option in the app, and I'd kind of like to get paid for all the cancelations. That's a few big ones to start with. Also, the insurance situation scares the hell out of me.



UL Driver SF said:


> people will always look out for their own self interest first


If they understood changing the big picture would be taking care of their fear-driven greed and 'self-interest,' they would probably be more motivated.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> LOL!!!
> I've said it before. These guys couldn't organize a bake sale.
> 
> Consistently trying to shut down the service pretty much doesn't work. First thing is it doesn't hurt Über. If 75 % of uber drivers stopped work every Friday night between midnight and two am do ya think that would hurt Uber? If so how? You think financially? Ok...show me how? Let's see those numbers. Second thing is people will always look out for their own self interest first. And rightfully so. How many here are ready to pay other peoples bills so we can take a swipe at uber that won't change anything anyway? Uber and lyft have no trouble at all getting replacement drivers. Plenty of fish in that ocean.
> ...


Instead of writing what CAN'T be done, lets write what CAN be done.

*Ideas anyone???*


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

observer said:


> Instead of writing what CAN'T be done, lets write what CAN be done.
> 
> *Ideas anyone???*


Yeah, I have an idea. GET LOST!! YOU'RE NOT EVEN A DRIVER SO WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE BESIDES HARRASSING PEOPLE??!!!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/Über-getting-lax-official.9260/#post-111649


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Yeah, I have an idea. GET LOST!! YOU'RE NOT EVEN A DRIVER SO WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE BESIDES HARRASSING PEOPLE??!!!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/Über-getting-lax-official.9260/#post-111649


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

the legal definition of union is not important. like others have said, something as simple as a giant mailing list would do wonders.


----------



## Dennis cubas (Sep 6, 2014)

C Chase said:


> I am an uber x driver, from San Francisco.
> I am basically tied to Uber for the next 4 years because of my car that I financed through Uber. They take the payments out automatically every week.


Look... go to lyft,cause.uber Sucks


----------



## Tasi (Nov 27, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> LOL!!!
> I've said it before. These guys couldn't organize a bake sale.
> 
> Consistently trying to shut down the service pretty much doesn't work. First thing is it doesn't hurt Über. If 75 % of uber drivers stopped work every Friday night between midnight and two am do ya think that would hurt Uber? If so how? You think financially? Ok...show me how? Let's see those numbers. Second thing is people will always look out for their own self interest first. And rightfully so. How many here are ready to pay other peoples bills so we can take a swipe at uber that won't change anything anyway? Uber and lyft have no trouble at all getting replacement drivers. Plenty of fish in that ocean.
> ...


I agree and disagree. Less drivers=more surge prices=disgruntled passengers and more complaints. If the customer isn't happy then something will have to give. Imagine that on a national dare I say international scale.

But alas, we're all just happy to float along as cogs in a wheel that the man is churning. Instead of making digs at the person trying to make a change steer them in the right direction! We drivers have to stick together! I'm fairly new to driving and I was so thankful to find this forum...it's nice to have some where to vent and process what is going on in the uber world.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Which is still not a union. Look...want a union? Get the rules or laws changed to make it ok to start one. Start a petition. I will even sign it. But until then there are far more effective ways to get what ya want.


 I just got the idea of an alliance from Dwight K Schrute III.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

As you all know, Uber won't change until the passengers (revenue) request it.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I was thinking about getting a website going for drivers, build up a database of email address then go from there. I'm accepting ideas on website name I was thinking uberoff ....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I was thinking about getting a website going for drivers, build up a database of email address then go from there. I'm accepting ideas on website name I was thinking uberoff ....


Great name, is it up yet?  I think that besides the very few Uber disciples in here, you'd get good support from this forum.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tasi said:


> I agree and disagree. Less drivers=more surge prices=disgruntled passengers and more complaints. If the customer isn't happy then something will have to give. Imagine that on a national dare I say international scale.
> 
> But alas, we're all just happy to float along as cogs in a wheel that the man is churning. Instead of making digs at the person trying to make a change steer them in the right direction! We drivers have to stick together! I'm fairly new to driving and I was so thankful to find this forum...it's nice to have some where to vent and process what is going on in the uber world.


Good post, a few of these guys in here have 'alterior' motives. They're about Uber, not drivers.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I just got the idea of an alliance from Dwight K Schrute III.


Good one! I think you've flipped your Lid man.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Trying to start an Uber Union in South Florida. My attorney is looking into it. Uber plays around too much with the rules. They are hiring way too many drivers and we all have seen a decline in money over the past 2 months. The last foolish thing was the guaranteed pay? You cant put stipulations on guarantees. Uber wanted pickups in only certain areas, so 300 Uber drivers hung out by the beach, most of us did not receive any calls, no guarantee pay. What a scam that was. They also bill customers for cancellations and give the drivers nothing, a bs 5 minute rule even though we are in route to the customer. I could go on, but Uber does not care, they just keep hiring more as a number of us drop out.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Jake Miller said:


> Trying to start an Uber Union in South Florida. My attorney is looking into it. Uber plays around too much with the rules. They are hiring way too many drivers and we all have seen a decline in money over the past 2 months. The last foolish thing was the guaranteed pay? You cant put stipulations on guarantees. Uber wanted pickups in only certain areas, so 300 Uber drivers hung out by the beach, most of us did not receive any calls, no guarantee pay. What a scam that was. They also bill customers for cancellations and give the drivers nothing, a bs 5 minute rule even though we are in route to the customer. I could go on, but Uber does not care, they just keep hiring more as a number of us drop out.


We will guarantee 5k a month, great! Oh but I'm to tired to read how many qualifications their are to get it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I just got the idea of an alliance from Dwight K Schrute III.


You are part of the rebel alliance and a traitor! Take him away! re...wait...wrong movie.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Tasi said:


> I agree and disagree. Less drivers=more surge prices=disgruntled passengers and more complaints. If the customer isn't happy then something will have to give. Imagine that on a national dare I say international scale.
> 
> But alas, we're all just happy to float along as cogs in a wheel that the man is churning. Instead of making digs at the person trying to make a change steer them in the right direction! We drivers have to stick together! I'm fairly new to driving and I was so thankful to find this forum...it's nice to have some where to vent and process what is going on in the uber world.


I have actually done this. I have talked to many drivers and referred them to this board. Virtually all have said they have no interest in work stoppage, protesting, and so on. I even refer riders to this board so they can see what the drivers claim are their complaints. Even have gone so far as to have it up on my iPad so they can read it if they want while we drive. But let me ask you.....

Ok...what do you think should be done? So far it has been nothing more than a series of stand out side ubers office and whine like children. The result so far? Nothing. Then someone else comes up with the all new unique idea....let's stop working every now and then. Ok...been done many many times. The result? A very consistent nothing.

Where do you think the efforts should be concentrated?

And yes...the board is a good thing.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Dennis cubas said:


> Look... go to lyft,cause.uber Sucks


Well of course. Cause Lyft is so different.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I have actually done this. I have talked to many drivers and referred them to this board. Virtually all have said they have no interest in work stoppage, protesting, and so on. I even refer riders to this board so they can see what the drivers claim are their complaints. Even have gone so far as to have it up on my iPad so they can read it if they want while we drive. But let me ask you.....
> 
> Ok...what do you think should be done? So far it has been nothing more than a series of stand out side ubers office and whine like children. The result so far? Nothing. Then someone else comes up with the all new unique idea....let's stop working every now and then. Ok...been done many many times. The result? A very consistent nothing.
> 
> ...


Standing outside ubers office does nothing. What you should probably do is gather 50-60 drivers, more if you can get them. Go to a major newspaper and protest there. Then to a tv station. The only thing uber understands is PR they may claim all publicity is good publicity but they are wrong. Especially now with people being aware that uber is not a good company.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

observer said:


> Standing outside ubers office does nothing. What you should probably do is gather 50-60 drivers, more if you can get them. Go to a major newspaper and protest there. Then to a tv station. The only thing uber understands is PR they may claim all publicity is good publicity but they are wrong. Especially now with people being aware that uber is not a good company.


Already been done. There is video on YouTube of the press covering this.

Next?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I have actually done this. I have talked to many drivers and referred them to this board. Virtually all have said they have no interest in work stoppage, protesting, and so on. I even refer riders to this board so they can see what the drivers claim are their complaints. Even have gone so far as to have it up on my iPad so they can read it if they want while we drive. But let me ask you.....
> 
> Ok...what do you think should be done? So far it has been nothing more than a series of stand out side ubers office and whine like children. The result so far? Nothing. Then someone else comes up with the all new unique idea....let's stop working every now and then. Ok...been done many many times. The result? A very consistent nothing.
> 
> ...





UL Driver SF said:


> Where do you think the efforts should be concentrated?


You really don't understand? Really?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

We know what Uber is. They have zero interest in operating as a legitimate, decent company that has any concerns with employees. They are not a company that will negotiate with drivers because there are problems. That are a company that will give what it takes when their business isn't working correctly. This is accomplished by work stoppage/slow down. Not real hard to understand.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Already been done. There is video on YouTube of the press covering this.
> 
> Next?


How many wars are won with one battle? Doing it once is not enough. You have to keep at it but can't do it so much that you irritate others.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> How many wars are won with one battle? Doing it once is not enough. You have to keep at it but can't do it so much that you irritate others.


You have to get the public and riders on your side.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

observer said:


> How many wars are won with one battle? Doing it once is not enough. You have to keep at it but can't do it so much that you irritate others.


You're wasting your time with that guy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You're wasting your time with that guy.


Yea, I was going to ask him for his suggestion on what he would do but decided I'd be better off not doing so.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Actually, I doubt anyone would believe a few hours could hurt Uber financially. That includes me. Not sure why you would even suggest that. I was looking at it more from the aspect of a transportation company that could no longer be guaranteed they would have the drivers to provide the transportation. I believe you're probably right too. There will probably never be anything done by the drivers coming together to make it happen. There will always be the ones out for those few dollars, everyone else be damned. That was just wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> If the ones so anxious to rush out and try to make a few bucks, (6) hours per week realized it may just be better to actually get reasonable fares (as well as REASONABLE surge, maybe) I believe it would be better for everyone.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if in the first part you are addressing me....but I will give ya response....

I've never suggested or advocated a work stoppage. I have reviewed the prior ones from before and since I started with uber and lyft. Nothing accomplished.

I've never said nothing can be done. There is something. I have even stated it on this forum. And cab drivers should be all over it. But they aren't. And that is to their own detriment.

We have to be realistic about what we want. A little research into most ideas would probably yield which ones are possible and which might be out of reach.

And for the last part....I don't believe it has anything to do with greed. I do think it has to do with fear. Fear of not getting their bills paid. Of not keeping or feeling like they provided for their families around the holidays. Fear of losing what they have. Fear of injuring their credit rating. People have and are responsible to others. That is an often over looked factor in all this. Here is how I qualify the above statement.....

Just peruse this board. Read all the people on here who claim no one is making any money. That those here are working for minimum wage and so on. So let's say they are right....if that's the case then what irresponsible fool would do something to make their financial situation worse? The person doing that deserves what they get.

I have never seen a banker or lender say...Wow! I am so impressed with the righteous stand you took against your cruel and oppressive employer that I am going to let you skip a few payments until you get back on your feet.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Yea, I was going to ask him for his suggestion on what he would do but decided I'd be better off not doing so.


It's usually easier to complain than trying to figure out a more constructive solution


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

observer said:


> How many wars are won with one battle? Doing it once is not enough. You have to keep at it but can't do it so much that you irritate others.


Again...go look on YouTube. It has been done many times. Take a look around this board. We have many cut and pasters who post as many articles about uber as possible. Not a bad idea if you have nothing better to do. The result? Nada.

You don't need to win the war to make things better. Just a few battles. Besides...we don't even have an army.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

observer said:


> It's usually easier to complain than trying to figure out a more constructive solution


And there is no shortage of that in supply here.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I'm not sure if in the first part you are addressing me....but I will give ya response....
> 
> I've never suggested or advocated a work stoppage. I have reviewed the prior ones from before and since I started with uber and lyft. Nothing accomplished.
> 
> ...





UL Driver SF said:


> I don't believe it has anything to do with greed. I do think it has to do with fear.


Actually, that's what I meant. These (most likely) aren't people that have a lot of money, but just want more. Many are probably people that need to get every penny they can because of what you stated above - losing it all, obligations. Technically, maybe not 'greedy,' but having to act that way because of the Uber situation. That's why I mentioned 'fear-driven greed.' I shouldn't have used the word greed I guess.

Anyway, I personally don't know of any way to get Uber's attention other than them suddenly noticing the majority of their drivers not on the road. What do you think would happen if the Uber people came out of their offices in SF, but couldn't get a car (or do they take cabs?). There would be a huge sense of dread, I would imagine. They aren't people that have a desire to take care of their employees because they realize WE are what makes them the money. This isn't UPS. They will take care of us only when/if we show them that they have no other choice.

I noticed some people don't believe autonomous vehicles are coming, but the truth is, they're here. In the grand scheme of things it's just the finishing touches and regulations that need to be completed. I'm sure Uber has it figured they can make it another 5-10 years, or whatever it may be, by signing up everyone that has a car and is willing to work for scraps. They may go through 20% of the U.S. population, but whatever it takes, right? You keep giving, Uber keeps taking. After they don't need you, the scraps are gone too.

I saw the interview with the CEO posted in another thread. He stated that the average gross pay for Uber drivers is now $100,000/year. He didn't mention New York drivers, and I noticed it's increased another $10,000 (over the $90,766) over the New York UberX drivers lie. The way it's going now I'd probably have to do (70) hours/week for the next (4) years to gross that. You believe someone like this is a part of a decent company?

Most companies don't take care of their employees strictly out of the kindness of their hearts, but because they know it makes good business sense. These people don't get that. They're buying time, very cheaply too, because they don't see themselves needing us long-term.

I would be open to any suggestion as to how to get things changed, but I honestly see no other way. Like you said though, a few dozen people standing around in front of their office won't do it. The majority of the drivers not on the road would at least get noticed, and in a big way. Will it ever happen? Maybe not, but something has to, unless everyone is content just putting up with things this way. If you have an idea, please share. I'll sign up or do whatever it takes. I need to get something going here, or go ahead and quit for good.

I had (58) hours online last week, and did (81) rides. A little over twice the hours as Uber's 'Top Drivers' here, and well over (3) times the trips, but at $1.15/mile, it's not about the number of trips or hours worked. They show me earning $14/hour, but after my expenses it's a joke. Of course using their logic they'll soon have a lot more riders because of the dirt cheap rides, so everything will be fine then. Except for the fact it won't! The 'Top Drivers' were making $15/hour, btw.

Yeah, everyone needs to work. We all need incomes, but I think everyone needs to realize it's not affordable working for Uber. Coordinated work stoppages might make a lot more financial sense than you think.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> a more constructive solution


I had posted a link to this old thread on the first page of this thread:

*Please Take Some Action!*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/please-take-some-action.2733/

As you can see for yourself, only 3 people even bothered to answer the poll question in it:
*I will work towards growing this forum to bring drivers together*

*Growing the forum membership has to be the first step to this:*
*


chi1cabby said:



The solution is for Drivers to actively inform other Drivers of this forum and to then form Local Driver Associations. These LDAs can then coordinate a National Plan of Action to force Uber to amend it's policies.

Click to expand...

*


----------

